# Big disappointment



## Elcaminobill (May 2, 2013)

I have purchased a few Super III cars with the intent of using the chassis' on my older AFX & JL bodies. Unfortunately the body mount clips are offset from all of the previous series of cars. The wheels don't line up with the wheel wells. 

Does any body make some sort of adapter clips for these? I know I could use 2 sided foam tape etc., but prefer to be able to easily swap bodies.

What kind of solutions have you guys come up with?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hilltop has a post in "Quick Tips" in the customs forum where you use a strip of styrene and a heated up screw driver to make your own mounts. With some bodies you might need to back it up with additional styrene to fit tight.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Have you compared the Super III clip location to the Tomy SG+ location? I have no idea if an SG+ clip would work and solve the problem, but I know they are very similar.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

The Hilltop method works for body modification.
The superlll chassis tab would still be in the same location.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Is there anyway somebody could help me out with the "Hilltop method"? I have tried to find it but I am having no luck.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

He describes here. ...
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2747135&postcount=29


----------



## Elcaminobill (May 2, 2013)

Great tips & thanks for the link.

Anyone know why the Super IIIs are offset?

Do the Mega Gs work on the pre-superIII bodies?


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

NTxSlotCars said:


> He describes here. ...
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2747135&postcount=29


I should have said I saw this post. But what is the "same old screwdriver technique"?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Here's his original post. I couldn't find it earlier. 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=2440009&postcount=203


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Thank you very much I appreciate it! This is a very useful tip!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Super III Body Bracket Change*

Here are some pics of an S-III body mount bracket that I altered to work with standard body mount locations. I relocated the tab that attached at the chassis setting the final position further back to line up with the standard stoic location of Xtraction, Magnatraction and Tomy AFX bodies using 1.5" wheel base.

-Paul


Here the view from the bottom of the clip. You can see where I gadded to the chassis mount tabs and moved the toward the rear of the chassis.









Here you can see how much further back the altered Body mount clip sits. The altered one is marked "P".









Lastly, here's a JY Roadrunner mounted up to an S-III using the altered body mount clip.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

Brilliant!!!

great photos

Has anybody put a different chassis under the S3 bodies?


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here's a technical drawing of the altered S-III body clip.

-Paul


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Yes, I always thought if the Superllls had their mounts in
the traditional location, they would have been welcomed
into the AFX family as another chassis option.

Don't know what AW was thinking.....


----------



## Elcaminobill (May 2, 2013)

pshoe64 said:


> Here's a technical drawing of the altered S-III body clip.
> 
> -Paul


Both solutions are good but I like this better since you don't have to modify the body. 

Anyone know if the Mega G chassis is like the Super III or all others?


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Elcaminobill said:


> Both solutions are good but I like this better since you don't have to modify the body.
> 
> Anyone know if the Mega G chassis is like the Super III or all others?


The Mega-G 1.5 wheelbase chassis fits most Aurora AFX and Tomy bodies when it has a body clip installed. It was designed to fit.

It may have problems with clearance, or the fit being too tight or too loose on some of the old AFX bodies since they were not designed for anything other than a nonmag or magnatraction chassis, that that can often be fit with slight mods to those bodies.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

pshoe64 said:


> Here are some pics of an S-III body mount bracket that I altered to work with standard body mount locations. I relocated the tab that attached at the chassis setting the final position further back to line up with the standard stoic location of Xtraction, Magnatraction and Tomy AFX bodies using 1.5" wheel base.
> 
> -Paul


Paul,

I figured that if anyone had the answer for this it would be you.

Dave


----------

